# Goldak 777B tips??



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

So we decided that a leak detection unit is in order. After checking the threads here about leak detectors, we decided that the Goldak 777B was the best for an intro model. I've looked at the Goldak site, but they only offer a very basic technique for using. Don't have the unit until early next week. Looking to ask in advance if there are any tips that anybody has that they are willing to offer. :help:

Can it be used to "sound out" manifold locations and location of underground piping, or do I need to use the locator for that?


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

*Leak detection*



Letterrip said:


> So we decided that a leak detection unit is in order. After checking the threads here about leak detectors, we decided that the Goldak 777B was the best for an intro model. I've looked at the Goldak site, but they only offer a very basic technique for using. Don't have the unit until early next week. Looking to ask in advance if there are any tips that anybody has that they are willing to offer. :help:
> 
> Can it be used to "sound out" manifold locations and location of underground piping, or do I need to use the locator for that?


I have used the Goldak unit in the past. You will want a pipe locator to trace out the piping under slab. A nitrogen tank or tracer gas bottle with gauges is needed for amplifying the leak sound.You may also want to have a roll of wire with clamps for grounding purpose.Leak locating has a learning curve.It requires a lot of experience to get good at it.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Doing leak detections is alot easier if you have a locater.

As far as tips... It's like any other listening device, you need lots of muff time. You always hear the roar of the water. The trick is learning to hear the sound of the leak. I always listen for a stream sound and the pebbles flushing in the turbulence and hitting the pipe or rolling in the stream of water. If you hear that you are dead on your leak.

It's hard to explain, you will know the sound when you hear it.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> Doing leak detections is alot easier if you have a locater. As far as tips... It's like any other listening device, you need lots of muff time. You always hear the roar of the water. The trick is learning to hear the sound of the leak. I always listen for a stream sound and the pebbles flushing in the turbulence and hitting the pipe or rolling in the stream of water. If you hear that you are dead on your leak. It's hard to explain, you will know the sound when you hear it.


I just heard it a few minutes ago in my bathroom.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

If memory serves me correctly Goldak offers training. May be worth looking into


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't pinpoint the pipe the leak in the ground. I care about about point A to Point B and how to reroute it. I bought a $40 electronic stethoscope from HF that has been quite helpful though the Boss has a Goldak sounder. The locator can help you find tricky manifolds


----------

